# Jet Pro SofStretch on blue shirt, washed many times



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

Since people often ask about the results of the inkjet transfer papers, here's one of mine. I just wore this shirt today so I thought I'd share.

The story behind it is that I wanted to try JPSS, which is intended for white and very light colors, on an aqua blue shirt. As you can see its not the lightest blue, like let's say "baby blue". 

The sole reason why this shirt ended up in my wardrobe is because at first I thought the result was horrible. I cut around the design and after pressing it, you could clearly see where the cut was, the transfer "glossed" that part of the shirt. (This is unrecognizable on white shirts.)

So thinking it turned out a mess, I took it home and threw it in the dirty basket. To my surprise a few days later I found an awesome shirt. The washing process got rid of the "gloss" and only the printed design is left. It has a very soft, light feel and noone can tell this is a transfer. I think the result looks very, very much like screen. Well, see for yourself.

This is taken today, the shirt has been washed probably 10 or 12 times.
The only thing that's not correct is the orange color. Due to the blue background, it would either have to be fine tuned to look better or printed monochrome.
Sorry I didn't take the whole picture for copyright reasons.



















macro



















stretch










stretch macro










As you can see here, the shirt has been washed so many times, the writing on the original tag can't be read.










Please excuse the fact that this is shot with a cell phone in bad lighting, and therefore the shirt color ins't correctly represented.
Here's manf.'s pic of the color: (the shirt above is men's [unisex] universal cut 190g/m2 100% cotton)


----------



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

I forgot to add that just the fact that this shirt has be used and washed so much without the design cracking/flaking/distorting and with minimum fade (if any), makes JPSS an excellent professional product that I can recommend and I currently have no reason at all to search for different paper options, and no reason to look into screenprinting.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Paul, thanks for sharing that information. JPSS is a very popular paper and does perform very well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the photos! Do you have any pictures of how it looked before you washed it?


----------



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

Unfortunately not, but there wasn't much of a difference, except the print had a slight gloss.
I also forget the press procedure, but we usually press 20 seconds, let it cool down a bit, stretch, peel away, then repress 8 seconds with baking paper, but *tak the shirt off the press without moving the paper*, let it cool all the way down, then remove the paper.
I read this procedure here on the forums. It results in a very soft feel, whereas the Neenah recommended procedure makes a different feel.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for sharing! those are good pics for a cell phone


----------



## tshirtchopshop (Sep 7, 2010)

Can you tell me what type of printer you are using and what type of ink?

Also, what is your temperature set at?


----------



## Obertor (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey, I just wanted to say thanks for your post, it's very inspiring.

I think I am going to try a few more colors with JPSS, it seems to be doing well with blues and yellows.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Fidel

what printer and inks do you recommend to get to start printing onto 100% cotton t shirts in white/light colours?


I'm stuck between getting a printer or simply getting designs made onto plastisol heat transfers.

The only problem is the hard heavy feel of plastisol, i don't like it, and since nobody is offering screen printed water based heat transfers, ive decided to look into printing my self using jet pro soft stretch paper.

I was thinking of doing homemade prints with jet pro soft stretch for white 100% cotton, and then maybe getting my designs printed onto screen printed plastisol heat transfer papers for the darker t shirts.

or is there another option for darker t shirts?
thanks



Fidel said:


> Since people often ask about the results of the inkjet transfer papers, here's one of mine. I just wore this shirt today so I thought I'd share.
> 
> The story behind it is that I wanted to try JPSS, which is intended for white and very light colors, on an aqua blue shirt. As you can see its not the lightest blue, like let's say "baby blue".
> 
> ...


----------



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

Hi!
Epson R1900 with original inks.
Temp is 195°C

Dark shirts are a whole different story, search for JetPro Opaque.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

Fidel said:


> Hi!
> Epson R1900 with original inks.
> Temp is 195°C
> 
> Dark shirts are a whole different story, search for JetPro Opaque.


cool thanks

whats the jet pro opaque like on dark sheets. does it leave a border around? or is it not noticeable if you cut around your design?


----------

